#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Does a router affect internet speeds?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I have noticed extra buffering when streaming a video or audio.
Can router cause slowness in internet speed?


Can you Guys clear my doubts?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have noticed extra buffering when streaming a video or audio.
> Can router cause slowness in internet speed?
> 
> 
> Can you Guys clear my doubts?


If your Internet speed tests low, hook up a computer directly to your Internet modem, bypassing the router. Run a quick HTML5 speed test to verify your Internet connection tests as fast as it should.

----------

